# fish in overflow chamber



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Am soon upgrading hob to a refugium, i just noticed that the overflow chamber has slits that my juvenile yoyo loaches or neon tetras could possibly get into... how likely is this??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually pretty likely. Its like the mouth size rule, if it fits..

But ending up in a refugium is often a good thing for fry. You throw them back in the main tank after they've grown a bit.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Ive had kuhli loaches squeeze through the intake strainers. I've also had some of my zebra loaches get into the tubing - I have a surface skimmer attached to the intake and the floating piece came off, exposing a small tube near the surface. Wouldn't you know a few of them made it in. Ill never forget seeing loaches in my intake tubing, so yeah... If they can fit, then they're at risk in my experience. But as was said, ending up in the Refugium is not a bad thing.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

well thx!!! Good to know!! I'll be attempting to cover the vents with stainless steel (as coppers bad for fish) mesh


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Slicey P said:


> well thx!!! Good to know!! I'll be attempting to cover the vents with stainless steel (as coppers bad for fish) mesh


a plastic mesh would be better, or marine grade steel


----------

